
160 Years of Riemann Hypothesis - Iwan-Zotow
Riemann communicated his paper to the Monatsberichte der Berliner Akademie on October 19, 1859, and Kummer read the paper at the meeting of the academy on November 3.
======
7373737373
It would be interesting to see an estimation of how many humans/human hours
have worked on this problem.

